# Fish Coloration Terms and Definition



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all.:wave:

Another topic worth learning.:mrgreen: Thanks to a member of the other forum who helped me with the pics. Use the thread very well.:thumbsup:
----------------------------
Albino: Lacking pigment.

Amelanistic: lacking melanin (black pigment).

Aposematic: Warning coloration.

Chromophores: Cells responsible for holding pigment.
Xanthophores: produce yellow pigment.
Erythrophores: produce red pigment.
Melanophores: produce black pigment (melanin).
Iridophores: Hold no color pigment but, hold highly reflective non-motile purine crystals that yield silver irridescent reflections.
Leucophores: Hold no color pigment. Motile purine crystals produce white pigment.
Cyanophores: produce blue pigment.

Erythristic: Predominantly red morph.

Flavistic: Sepia-toned background color.

Leucistic: lacking or mostly lacking chromatophores. Not a true albino (ie: colored eyes).

Melanistic: dark or near black (some markings can still be visible).

Piebald: Having patches of white.

Polymorphic: Having a natural variation within a single species. (eg: blue motoro ray is a polymorph of the standard non-blue motoro ray)

Tyrosinase-Negative Albinism: An albino whose cells lack tyrosinase (enzyme that synthesizes melanin) yielding a pale-white to creamy animal with pink eyes.

Tyrosinase-Positive Albinism: Synthesizes tyrosinase but, not melanin yielding a fawn or lavender (platinum) color.

Xanthic: Predominantly yellow color morph.









































































If anything, pls let me know if there is something missing or to add.

Good day.:wave:


----------

